# Carlsbad/Oceanside/Coronado--Southern California Beach: Starting 7/1, 7/2, or 7/3



## missmouse (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Fellow Tuggers!

My family is in need of a visit to the ocean. Our preference is Carlsbad Seapointe Resort or the Wyndham Oceanside Pier Resort, but we'll take any ocean fronted week in the Greater San Diego area. 

The start date is flexible- July 1, July 2, or July 3. We would like a minimum of 4 days, we prefer a week though. 

Thanks all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 8, 2016)

Check the marketplace. I saw a few


----------



## missmouse (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks! I always get stuck thinking when it is last minute, just about the last minute forum. 

While I contact these folks, please all let me know if there is another option just in case.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetaxqueen (Jun 11, 2016)

Are you interested in a 1br a Capistrano Surfside Inn?

If you are interested I will see if I am able to get a unit.  No promises


----------

